# Pew: caring for a blind squeaker



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

When we acquired Pew, at first he did not appear to understand seeds or pigeon mix, i.e., to understand it as food. Of course, they do rely a lot on seeing food and remembering it - making associations with different types of seed - which obviously he could not do. The challenge was, too, that Pew was still a squeaker on the young side as well as being blind. So getting him to eat was not a speedy process.

For quite a while, I was hand feeding him on thawed out peas and corn, plus items of pigeon food and small, raw peanuts (specially packed for racing pigeons). This was initially three times a day. All the time, he had a dish of food and of water in his cage, and a brick to perch on, always in the same positions so he would learn to recognize where things were relative to each other. Also, though I made sure the peas and corn were nicely moist, I did ensure that he was hydrated, by giving him just a few millilitres of 'rehydrating mix' as well (in fact, he was self-drinking before he became self-feeding, so he didn't need liquid supplementation for long).

When I took him with me to the apartment, he had the same type of cage there and everything laid out exactly as the one he had left. 

Then, when I let him out in my lounge for his daily exercise, I put a brick and two pots in the same arrangement as in the cage, so that when he located the brick he would know where food and water were, too.

It did take a few weeks before Pew was definitely eating enough by himself to keep up a good weight. It just happened one day, when I went to check his weight early afternoon. I saw seed scattered around the pot in his cage and found, on weighing, that he had put on a good few grams unaided. So, from then on, I went from two hand fed top-ups to none, and he was fine.

Now that he is in the aviary with the other pigeons (and doing very well!) it's less easy to ensure he gets his food. We cannot just put pots and a brick out and hope - other pigeons will very quickly grab the food, despite there being plenty for all in the food trays. So, the solution is to keep a decent sized cage inside the aviary, with everything as it should be. Pew has ample time to eat in the morning, and then comes out of the cage until mid to late afternoon, when he eagerly tucks into his private food supply. The top of the cage is covered, to avoid impertinent pigeons pooping on Pew.


As regards his vision, it seems that Pew can distinguish light and dark, but no more than that. I did speak with an animal ophthalmologist, who said that she could give him a basic examination, but two findings could result. One, that there is no actual eye abnormality, in which case it would be within the nervous system's messages to the brain, for which there would be no treatment. Two, that there is an abnormality, but depending on what, there could be a big risk with trying to correct it, not least with the anaesthetic. So, it seemed best to just accept the situation and spare Pew any unnecessary stress.

Video - Pew pecking for (lots of) seeds

http://youtu.be/2g8wIop30hs


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I really appreciated this post John, Thanks a lot for this!

I had one of my blind baby pigeons with extremely bad pox die this morning, and I wonder if I did enough for it. 

He had gone blind & deaf over the past week from the extensive pox boils on his eyelids forcing his eyes shut, & coming out of his ears. He *seemed* to know where to go for his water and food and I kept them in the same positions he knew when he still had sight. But maybe he needed more help in the beginning stage of blindness and deafness. Its hard to know as the pox was so very bad, and I couldn't tell if it was internal.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Bella, so sorry to hear about that. At least he can_ see_ now in pigeon heaven. I am certain you have done all you could for him and he was blessed to have met you.

John, what a great inspiring story! Lucky lucky Pew! How did you 'acquire' Pew? He is such a cutie! Although blind, he is clearly living a great life, good food, secure housing, socializing with other pigeons... I must say he is lucky indeed! I think it is a great achievement to teach him a life skill - how to eat/find food when he's blind, that's the best thing any parent to teach a child - to fend for themselves in later life.

Well done! We'd love more pictures and videos of this little cutie!


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks so much Ms Sassy, I really appreciate your comforting words. I just hope he enjoyed the brief experience of having unlimited food and total safety while he was so vulnerable and sick. 

Its really nice to read Johns uplifting story at a time like this


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pew is such a pretty bird! And lucky too  I have a cockbird that has sight problems but not blind. I think he can see from a distance but has blurred vision up close. I also don't think his pupils work. They always seem dilated taking up most of his iris.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Such a cutie! No matter the disabilaties in a pigeon I will still love them! 

Lucas


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That's a helpful story, John...well-done. I am not sure I would have come up with that. It took a lotta diligence, I am sure.

If the opthamologist exam wouldn't cost too much, I would be inclined to get it if for no other reason then just curiousity. I agree, one or the other the likelihood of a correction would be small...but just call it a thirst for knowledge 

Bella...no doubt...in your friend's time with you he felt the love and care and safety of a human friend before passing on to a better place. Sometimes, given the circumstances presented, this is the best we can do. But it is significant.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

This thread should be Stickified!


----------

